# sick / constipated angelfish



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Cross posting this from the SA cichlid forum... hopefully someone here may know what to do.


Hi there... looking for some emergency advice about an ailing angelfish (scalare).

It stopped eating a little more than a week ago. I first noticed it mouthing spirulina flakes, then spitting them out. Shortly thereafter it stopped feeding entirely. I noticed a bulge just below the pectoral fins - my angels breed like crazy, so I assumed that perhaps it was gravid, but after a long time and no eggs, I assume it is constipated. I have also noticed it appears to be wasting away during this week - indented forehead, very skinny. Otherwise swimming as normal, although sticking to one portion of the tank. I attempted to feed blanched and peeled peas, but the angels were not interested (though my red tail black shark seems to love them). Beginning yesterday, it appears to have some trouble swimming and maintaining upright. It either sinks to the bottom or points straight upwards.

I began epsom salt treatment yesterday - 2tsp per 5 gallons. Coming home today, the fish seems even more unable to control its swimming, so I administered a epsom bath of 1.5 tsp/g for 15 minutes, then returned it to the tank.

Anything else I can try? Is the location of this bulge indicative of constipation or some other sickness? I will attach a photo shortly... it's hard to see just how large the bulge is in the photo, though.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are some pics...


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There is some inflammation. I doubt that's constipation - it looks more like an internal infection of some sort. It appears to be a big one.
I can't suggest treatment - what is available depends on where you are.


----------

